

Skype for email? - mspeiser
http://laserlike.com/2008/08/28/skype-for-email/

======
ryanwaggoner
I agree with several of the author's points, but I'm not sure the case is made
clearly enough that this would be an advantage. Perhaps some examples of the
architecture would help.

Also, I'm not sure that #2 is a benefit of such a system over any other
offline client. And if you want offline access to web-based apps, products
like Google Gears seems to be the way to go, rather than yet another client
app.

